# Really different root cellar



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I found this while looking through a site I hadn't visited for some time. 
This guy used a sailboat as a root cellar.

BOAT IN A HOLE


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Now that is different ... :2thumb:


----------

